# Remortgage. How to.



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, our deal has come to the end and so now we can look for a better deal, does anyone know of any sites you can use to get an idea? Or is it best to arrange a meeting with a financial advisor etc?

Not looking to borrow any money, just keep paying the house off but maybe at a better rate etc.

Thanks

Knight

Edit, also, how would we find the correct LTV, would we need to get a valuer out?

The last time it was values was around 2009, and it was 200k give or take then, but guess will/could have dropped.

Owe about 148k Thanks


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Best plan is to talk to a mortgage advisor, they really are worth paying for in reduced hassle and knowledge.

In terms of LTV have a look what houses of the same type are going for in your area, or get an estate agent to value, they may charge unless you tell them you are looking to move house


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

LTV is just a %, best if you have similar houses in your area that are for sale/have sold ( Zoopla) use that as a guide.
You will need a valuation if you move lenders - best place to start is to ring your current mortgage provider and ask to speak to 'retentions' department and see what they are going to offer you.
Then go on Moneyfacts.com ( free service) and see how that compares, always ask for the 'APR' and use it to compare one mortgage against another.
If you need any more help 'PM' me- Good luck


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

I work with a mortgage advisor - she can work out rates etc over the phone- has access to most of the top lenders.

Drop me a Pm with your number and I can get her to give you a bell tomorrow if you like!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Or you could pm me with your contact details for some guidance


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Cheers guys, make take one or two of you up on a PM at some point if thats ok :thumb:

Love a helpful site :thumb:

All our mortgage details are out at home, and firstly I will go through them and see what, if any penalties there are, early repayment, exit fee etc.


Thanks


Knight


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

No worries - Drop me a message and we can see if she can save you some money


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

speak to your current provider, they will be able to tell you your LTV and advise on the best rates they can offer you, then you have a starting point to shop around.


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

DaveDesign said:


> speak to your current provider, they will be able to tell you your LTV and advise on the best rates they can offer you, then you have a starting point to shop around.


Absolutely - just like car insurance...shop around!
I deal in conversations with people seeking mortgages all the time and the amount of people who just sign up for another fixed term is shocking...without checking!


----------

